# What is my type?



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

I know quite a bit about the supposed functions that is why I have such a hard time determining my type. When I take a test it is obvious what they are asking so I don't truly know whetehr or not I am answering on how i want to score or what is truly me.

I am self employed. Have to be. Could never let anyone else control my fate. Whatever I am involved in it has to have potential to grow. It has to have the ability to become great. My eye is always towards growth and the future. I get people but don't necessarily like them. I mainly see them as how they are useful to me. Whatever I am involved in becomes a mission to bring it to its fullest potential. If the fullest potential is nothing too extraordinary than I would rather not be involved. 

I know this is little info to go off of so please ask questions. I will answer honestly in order to put this question to rest.

Thanks.


----------



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I suggest these websites to read up on functions and also the basic MBTI model.

Myers Briggs - the Dynamic Model
Fundamental Nature of the MBTI
Personality Types - a graphical introduction

From what you said so far, I would tentatively guess xxTx. Still, you said very little so I am unsure


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I might go a big further, penpapereraser, and suggest xxTJ for Te -- Te is focused on efficiency, and the answers the poster has given reflect a desire for such. I do relate to the desire to figure out if the answers you give on a test are really yourself, though, or just your own manipulation to get the answer you want. I've had trouble with that for a long time concerning MBTI theory, which is why I would encourage you to read the links provided and begin to research more and more. If you have an interest in the Enneagram, you might think to find out your type in that as well - based on your Enneagram type, if it's not a common fit for your discovered MBTI type, people might type you incorrectly because of the conflict of image.


----------



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies you two and for the useful links P. So far based upon what I see it appears I lean towards NTJ although I am usually not as pushy or domineering as these types are often described. Perhaps that has softened with age (32). Any other NTJ not fit the stereotypical descriptions?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The xNTJ descriptions are largely biased, considering ENTJs are only 3% of the world, and INTJs 1% (females the actual rarest type). There's going to be a lot of discrepancies, but I do agree with you - I do not find many of the descriptions or stereotypes that xNTJs are pushy, domineering, and so on. I can become such if I feel I am being treated unfairly or being controlled, but that is not how I normally act, however. Any person can become many negative things when they're stressed or underdeveloped, but try not to assume that is how an entire type acts; go for firsthand experience.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally, I think the xNTJ descriptions (as well as the others) are not very reliable. In my case, I have quite a lot of xNTJ friends where I'm studying. Some of them are pushy and some aren't. It depends on the person/upbringing/etc.

And going back to your xNTJ, I think you are an ENTJ. This is because from your first post (especially the two quotes below) I sense that your Te is very dominant.



> I am self employed. Have to be. Could never let anyone else control my fate.





> Whatever I am involved in becomes a mission to bring it to its fullest potential.


I think you should read up on Ni and Te and see which one you relate to more to find out whether you are an INTJ or ENTJ.

And btw "P"?? I don't know but I somehow find it amusing. :crazy:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

suntzu77 said:


> I know quite a bit about the supposed functions that is why I have such a hard time determining my type. When I take a test it is obvious what they are asking so I don't truly know whetehr or not I am answering on how i want to score or what is truly me.
> 
> I am self employed. Have to be. Could never let anyone else control my fate. Whatever I am involved in it has to have potential to grow. It has to have the ability to become great. My eye is always towards growth and the future. I get people but don't necessarily like them. I mainly see them as how they are useful to me. Whatever I am involved in becomes a mission to bring it to its fullest potential. If the fullest potential is nothing too extraordinary than I would rather not be involved.
> 
> ...




First guess ENFJ Nothing is ever obvious.


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

ESTJ I say. Your change the world attitude is very INFP ish and ESTJ would be the shadow type to INFP. :happy:


----------



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

That is quite the intuitive leap to assume I have a "change the world attitude" . I'm guessing your NFJ leaning towards I


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

How are you feeling about your possible type now? Although you haven't mentioned it, have you given a look at all the types?


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

suntzu77 said:


> That is quite the intuitive leap to assume I have a "change the world attitude" . I'm guessing your NFJ leaning towards I


I'm an NFP actually leaning more towards the I  My "inutitve leap" was basically caused by me projecting myself too much onto your post when I was reading it. Your guess was good though. I know I can act extremely J when I'm typing people. 
_By the by_ . . do you think you might be an ESTP? I know you thought you might be a softie NTJ but ESTPs an XNTJs actually have lots in common; They both use Se and Ni ,and are Ts but the main difference is be that since you'd be a P thaat would explain why you more flexible and a little less rigid than how NTJs usually are. I've also read that ESTPs are commonly inclined to start their own bussinesses and make very good business men and women. Independent bussiness was a point you seemed to emphasize in your post. Lastly, the sentence when you're like "I get people but don't necessarily like them," struck me as something an ESTP might say. . . .:happy:


----------



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've considered ESTP and also ENTP, INTJ or ENTJ. MY SE while present is definitely not as strong as N or T. And I don't have the natural charisma of an estp. I also love abstraction and theory but I must be able to apply it otherwise I don't have much use for it. I'm pretty structured and organized but nothing compared to my ex who was an SJ. ENTP is a possibility but I tend to think of them as more playful and random than me. I almost always have a reason for doing something and usually, but not always, feel as if I'm wasting time "playing". I'm pretty sure I'm borderline on the E and than ntj. Any thoughts?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I think xNTJ seems a best overall fit of what I've seen, and if you lean to those three letters, then that suits. If you're stuck on determining whether or not you're extroverted or introverted, another functional analysis might be in order. What comes more naturally to you (and not necessarily what you prefer): Ni, or Te? If you feel your 'Se' is present, and you use it, you may lean towards ENTJ (their function list is Te-Ni-Se-Fi).


----------



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Grey. You seem to know quite a bit about this stuff. Question for you about Ni. Does your Ni seem to let you see potential in things and how they can develop and build off of each other? I ask because when in situations, especially business, i tend to look for the potential in everything and my mind will immediately play out the scenarios and then I feel almost compulsively driven to make them happen. If I'm sitting on something that I "know" has potential and not acting on it, it almost makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Absolutely. Since the N functions in general are associated with connections, and the future over now, that would seem very much like Ni. Are you sure it's not just something you evoke in business scenarios, though?


----------



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

It is something that is always present but definitely more active in my areas of interest. It is kind of like a background operation going on all the time but when it happens upon something of interest to me it quickly jumps to the front. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It does - and it certainly sounds like it might be your dominant. How do you feel this compares to your Ni, if you feel you use it enough to be considered dominant or supportive function?


----------



## suntzu77 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think you might be right about it being my dominant. While Te is definitely something I get alot of enjoyment from it is more laborious than Ni. Ni just seems to happen without any effort at all. Settled than, INTJ. Thanks for all of your help Grey. Any other comments or ideas you have are definitely welcomed.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I'd like to point out that ENTJs use Te dominant, and INTJs use Ni dominant, so it appears you have it switched. If you think Ni is 'laborious', however, have you considered Si (used by ISTJ/ESTJ)?


----------

